
Sensor detects influenza in air - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/07/22/tech-090722-sensor-influenza-beaulieu-memorial.html?ref=rss
======
stuntgoat
Cool hardware. I want one to detect the genetic makeup of the cold and flu
viruses that I acquire.

The physicist thinks it would be great to install in public places to detect
the virus. I think it would be better to detect if a person had the virus and
not let them in the plane or to work at the hospital.

I have had an idea for a while about making ultraviolet light air filters and
installing them in high risk airborne virus transmission prone buildings (
such as airplanes, airports, subways, hospitals, etc. ). The idea is that the
air returned to the environment will be airborne virus free ( and perhaps
smell minty ).

